# Ufficiale: Maicon al City



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

è fatta


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma Micah Richards dov'è finito?


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2012)

Bel colpo, pagato poco.


----------



## ErreKappa (30 Agosto 2012)

Non è ufficiale finche non danno la notizia sui siti delle squadre...

Comunque bravi fessi nerazzurri, così avete rovinato tutto


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

Bene..di solito contro di noi ne facevano 4, forse ne faranno 3 al prossimo.

Menomale che se ne e' andato, menomale


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

bel colpo maicon mi e sempre piaciuto, puo dare ancora tanto


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

A parte tutto è un bel colpo altri 2 anni ad alto livello li può fare benissimo in una squadra forte.


----------



## Cm Punk (30 Agosto 2012)

Menomale, questo ci segnava sempre.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2012)

per i derby è un'ottima notizia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Per quanto riguarda i derby c'è Milito che resta un problema.


----------



## Sindaco (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i derby c'è Milito che resta un problema.



ci pensa De Jong


----------



## Brain84 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ottimo acquisto, magari avercelo noi uno come Maicon


----------



## Vinz (30 Agosto 2012)

Ci hanno guadagnato entrambe le squadre, questi sono le trattative da fare... il City ci guadagna con il terzino più forte al mondo con nuovi stimoli, l'Inter perde un giocatore ormai svogliato


----------



## Alfiorx (30 Agosto 2012)

Quindi tutta la stagione con Zanetti-Jonathan sulla fascia destra? Che fenomeni!


----------



## sheva90 (30 Agosto 2012)

Temevo rimanesse, menomale.


----------



## GioNF (30 Agosto 2012)

Gran gran colpo per il City, che finalmente rinforza la rosa.
E, se non sbaglio, questo è il primo acquisto "serio" del City, che, fin'ora, non ha comprato attaccanti.
_Incredibòl (cit.)_


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

bell'acquisto x il City


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Gran gran colpo per il City, che finalmente rinforza la rosa.
> E, se non sbaglio, questo è il primo acquisto "serio" del City, che, fin'ora, non ha comprato attaccanti.
> _Incredibòl (cit.)_



In arrivo anche Nastasic e Scott Sinclair.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (30 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i derby c'è Milito che resta un problema.











*Any problem?*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> *Any problem?*


Proprio grazie a lui ce ne saranno


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ci hanno guadagnato entrambe le squadre, questi sono le trattative da fare... il City ci guadagna con il terzino più forte al mondo con nuovi stimoli, l'Inter perde un giocatore ormai svogliato



E lo sostituisce con Zanetti 39 enne, mi sembra un po' una ****** anche perché come riserve c'è il vuoto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Ci hanno guadagnato entrambe le squadre, questi sono le trattative da fare... il City ci guadagna con il terzino più forte al mondo con nuovi stimoli, l'Inter perde un giocatore ormai svogliato



E lo sostituisce con Zanetti 39 enne, mi sembra un po' una ****** anche perché come riserve c'è il vuoto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2012)

menomale ...sarà pure vecchio ma è uno che l'ha sempre messa...e poi diciamocelo.. il piu forte terzino degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

Bene per noi


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Nel derby gioca de scoglio abate deve rimanere a milanello..... Comunque l'Inter non e' niente di che..... Con la cessione di maicon siamo li

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Nel derby gioca de scoglio abate deve rimanere a milanello..... Comunque l'Inter non e' niente di che..... Con la cessione di maicon siamo li


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Grazie a dio se ne va, ci ha purgato quasi sempre. E' ancora, con nuovi stimoli, il miglior esterno basso al mondo.


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

Uno dei pochi fenomeni dell'Inter se ne va.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

non poteva andarsene dopo il triplete o almeno l'anno scorso??? cmq sono contento per lui, anche se mi sta antipatico è cmq un piacere vederlo giocare...uno dei terzini più forti che ho visto


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

sinceramente,e' stato il terzino piu' forte che si e' visto in italia da non so quanti anni. dispiace da un lato ma sospiro di sollievo per noi,l'inter si e' indebolita e non poco. un altro anno lo avrei tenuto cercando di trovare un (nel possibile) degno sostituto


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche svogliato vale sette volte i nostri terzini messi assieme...


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Agosto 2012)

Si sapeva,ma sono cmq depresso


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Meno male che se ne è andato,anche se in fase calante era uno dei migliori tra i cugini.


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2012)

a quelle cifre lo avrei preso


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2012)

Perchè ?? tanto ave Jonathan  ahahah ...


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2012)

non lo avrebbero mai dato a noi


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

L'inter, in questo caso, ha commesso più o meno lo stesso errore che commettemmo noi con Pirlo/Gattuso. Invece di venderlo due stagioni fa, quando chiese la cessione e poteva guadagnarci molto di più, l'ha venduto ora a poco dopo due anni altalenanti. Comunque è una cessione che ci sta.


----------

